# What does everyone do for a living?



## alongman (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been able to read and see that there are a WIDE assortment of equine enthusiasts out there. So now I'm just curious what people do for a living.

About me. I'm a critical care paramedic in the Twin Cities of Minnesota (Minneapolis/St. Paul) as well as for a life flight service. I also work casually promoting Jagermeister (yep, the alcohol.....lol) doing some interesting partying. Those are both of my "non-horsey" jobs. The majority of my time, however, is dedicated to our training stable.

Now...your turn.


----------



## Lewella (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll play! :bgrin

I guess I am technically a "homemaker" though my husband might not agree with that. LOL

I do freelance web design work mostly for friends.

I'm a trained desktop publisher and do some freelance ad work.

And I manage the business part of our farm (crop land rental, hay ground rental, pasture rental, etc.)

Mostly I just do horsey stuff though and have fun! :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a professional photographer, web designer, freelance writer and I'm also doing custom birth announcements, birthday invitations etc. now.

But mostly I'm a mommy.


----------



## alongman (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it's fun hearing about all the diversity among all the friends within the industry - how people from such different backgrounds can all come together to experience something so fun.

Thanks for playing! I think that staying home and dealing with a family would be more like 2 full-time jobs.....give credit when due. Kudos!


----------



## Katie Iceton (Mar 8, 2007)

Ill play

I am a nursing student, so yes I still live at home and stuff but I will be a registered nurse when I am done...lol so this a future orientated response...lol (only 18)


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 8, 2007)

I used to be a nurse manager for a home care company, now Im a stay at home granny who plays with dogs and horses and have made over 7000.00 in the last 3 and a half months with Goji Juice!

Lyn


----------



## alongman (Mar 8, 2007)

Okay Lyn, what's Goji juice? I know I've heard of it before, but obviously is a good little business for you.


----------



## djskid (Mar 8, 2007)

I work for two different Community Livings supporting individuals with developmental disabilites (who receive 24 hour care) to live in their own home. In the one, I support 3 men and the other, 2 women. I have also worked in the school system as a supply Educational Assistant.


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 8, 2007)

By day, I am a registered veterinary technician employed by the Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine in the anesthesia service. I instruct 4th year vet students on their anesthetic clinical skills (and they love me!! because anesthesia scares the snot out of them!




: ).

I am also a professional small equine handler with a barn of 6 show horses at the moment. Last year I had several national level Grand and Reserve Champions, plus a Youth Horse of the Year!


----------



## jayne (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a substitute teacher. Only high school. I used to be a full time teacher and also an administrator for five years, but I 'retired' and now only work when I want to! Currently, I am teaching writing at our district's alternative high school for two months while their beloved teacher is recovering from emergency spinal surgery. I'm not crazy about working every day when I could be playing more with the horses, but these kids are kind of fragile and knew me from other times I had been at their school and they requested me. That made me feel good then, but the lives of these poors souls are often so tragic it is a heart breaker. Their regular teacher should be back after spring break! Whooo hooo!

Jayne


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess you could say I'm a "housewife" LOL. I have done many things in the past from a Travel Sales Rep for the Air Miles program to a bartender at one of the biggest clubs in T.O. I was also an actor in Toronto for many years. Now I live with my boyfriend in a rural community and tend to the horses, cats, dogs etc. etc., cook, clean house, clean clothes...hard work! I also help our hired guy in the field (we farm soy, corn, and wheat) when he needs it.


----------



## anita (Mar 8, 2007)

I am an alpaca breeder

Anita


----------



## Sonya (Mar 8, 2007)

I am an Air Traffic Controller. So is my husband.

wanted to clarify: I am not one of those people you see standing out on the ramp with flashlights parking the planes. I work for the U.S. Govt and I work in the tower landing/taking off planes and also work in the radar room...a dark room in front of a radar scope and keep the planes seperated up to 11,000 ft in our juristiction of airspace. My husband and I work at different facilities, the airports are about 80 miles apart. We have been doing this for 9 years.

I love my job, it can be stressfull at times. I am responsible for thousands of lives in one shift. The real stressful part is the management...anyone who has worked for the federal govt. knows what I'm talking about. This will be my job until I retire...only 12 more years to go!


----------



## lvponies (Mar 8, 2007)

I've worked for AT&T for the past 20 years in some sort of customer service job or another supporting our biggest customers. For the past 4 years I've been a Voice Support Manager supporting the outsource companies who took over our jobs.


----------



## Reble (Mar 8, 2007)

I used to be a flower designer and for many years did substitute reception work in many different offices, until I had my fall, now I have memory loss.

After 2.5 years finally just got my arm operation on my right rotary cup ( torn tendon )

Fell from a ladder going into the hay loft, the back of my head hit the cement and my arm.

Now I am a stay at home grandmother with lovable animals, breeding dogs and breeding miniature horses.

Enjoying retirement early. and Loving it all...



:

Also I am addicted to this forum and enjoying every day.



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a teacher. Don't let that fool you though, I also have five kids


----------



## vvf (Mar 8, 2007)

I work a graveyard shift for a company that makes and supplies pizzaâ€™s and other fast food items

to C- stores around the US and Canada.

I am the Sanitation Supervisor and have recently also taken on the duties of the Night Shift Manager., overseeing all production at night, including my own department, plus the Bakery production, Maintenance dept and the warehouse.

I have worked for this company for 15 years and someday hope to be able to go to a day shift. (but I am probably dreaming there)LOL

Although the shift can be difficult, it does pay for my horse addiction


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a retired State of Maine employee who had 31 years in various State positions the last being a Management Analyst with IT division. I always tell people now that I traded State political bull sh-- for horse sh--. Now I am a stay at home nanna and raise the horses and do much of the barn work. I also help my daughter when I can with home school lessons in real living skills for my grandchildren. Though I dont officially bring in an income my friends will tell you I am also a life counselor without the official shingle.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 8, 2007)

My title is Information Technology Consultant. I work for the state of Ohio in the Medicaid information systems area. I was a project manager, but now i am in this position which is not management and pays more! Go figure. My area is responsible for testing all software changes and approving/failing before they are put into production. Not crazy about it and looking to transfer elsewhere, but I need to stay with the state as I have been there 21 1/2 years, only 8 1/2 to go and I can retire and enjoy.

Great pay, great insurance, benefits, etc. Something pretty rare anymore.

In a former life, I had attended and taught at Meredith Manor School of Horsemanship, then managed a stable in south Florida. I have to say IT is much more stable, better paying, better benefits by far!


----------



## Kynedi's Mom (Mar 8, 2007)

First I am a MOM & a Wife,but I spend 8 to 5 being a Home Health nurse. Lots of fun & being a home care nurse, I occasionally( especially with one in foal) , get to take a little detour out to check on my horses. After five my husband, kids & I are working on our new house ( where our horses are)- We are getting closer to moving which will be a great relief for all of us !


----------



## Winchester Farms (Mar 8, 2007)

i'm a police officer, currently on my midnight shift of my rotation...... 




:



:


----------



## coopermini (Mar 8, 2007)

OK, I work with our family construction business days. 3rd generation and dad is slowly retiring. We also farm, raise registered charolais beef cattle, grow hay, produce maple syrup, seasonal greenhouse business and raise minis. Gaylene now runs the greenhouses and does much of the horses. With both boys not home there are not enough hours in the day anymore. Think i should get rid of the day job!

Mark


----------



## Leeana (Mar 8, 2007)

Wellllllllllllllllllll

I am a jobless high school senior althought i have a am trying to make a little money on the side to cover the horse fee's ext and showing currently training for a few friends. I did work for a local pizza place and am applying for a cafe after june untill im done with college and out of that. I plan as a profression go into something agriculure or business related.


----------



## alongman (Mar 8, 2007)

Winchester - I hear ya....night shifts can be tiring, but it's a whole new group of people up in the middle of the night. I'm in the middle of my nights rotation as well (only 8 weeks left), then back to days for the summmer!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a manager at a dry cleaners. Not a glam job, but it's what I know and it's an EASY job! LOL I've been in the field for over 20 years (off and on...the last 5 years on) and have held many other customer service jobs in between. I also used to own my own little video store, which I LOVED, but after 2 years I realized I couldnt compete with the "big boys"...Someday I'd love to own my own business again.


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 8, 2007)

:saludando: Hi! Great topic Adam! :aktion033: Love reading everyone's post! :lol:

Well...... ME....... Um...... other being a single/divorced mom of 2 young boys which is a full time job in itself..... I work full time for my step-dad who has a equine dental business. We make equine dental floats and insturments..... I have the DIRTY part of the job being back in the pollishing room where I work with the metal all day...... deffinately a guys jobs.... very tedious.... but after almost 3 years of it.... I've learned to be very good at it....

I also love raising and showing (live to SHOW!!) my other kids (my minis!!)....... before my divorce several years and so ago...... I use to train horses (big ones) full time and had clients and show at the quarter shows and LOVED IT! Starting colts was my thing.......

But minis have since filled my void and don't miss the big horses one bit! And my LAST big dressage gelding is leaving on the 19th to his new home in MT!!

So really I have 3 [email protected]! lol! I need one more of me here to get all the stuff done...... I need a maid..... lol! She's on strike 1/2 the time with the house work.... I'll pick poop anyday!!! lol!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 8, 2007)

i'll play... :saludando: i earn my paycheck working as a "legal assistant" which means i do everything... more than a legal secretary but not technically a paralegal as i don't have the degree, just over 20 years of experience behind me. however that is my "job" NOT my life. if i had my druthers i would be a full time "rancher" and stay home with my 4-legged babies now that my 2-legged babies are about grown and gone... my donkeys especially have become a serious passion...


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a stay at home mom. Currently both of my boys are sick and have been all week and I'm going STIR CRAZY!!!!! I have been home and in the house all week. Except for the little time I take to go out and feed my horses (thank goodness for them!!) I clean the house, cook the meals, grocery shop (uggg), pick up after the boys, pick up after the dogs (5 of them, plus 10 puppies!!!), care for my horses, clean the house again, cook some more and wait for my husband to come home so I can talk with an adult



: And sometimes I miss the serenitity of having a "normal" full time job. Working 8-12 hours a day seems easier than working 24 hours!!!

But then my boys do or say something totally halarious and I am sooooo glad that I'm here and not missing one minute!!



:


----------



## Valerie (Mar 8, 2007)

I am in the underwriting field for a major insurance company.(like a good neighbor....haha)....this is my 19th year with them. I think my main job it to make sure that the information the insurance agents send in to regional office get done properly. I work in our Auto department and I work with Alaska, Hawaii, and Washington. I started out in Salem, Oregon and worked in the auto department and worked with all of the Oregon agents. I moved up to WA state in 1995 and I guess I plan to be here for atleast another 15 years. I also consider myself lucky to have steady employment, and I also get to work 4-10 hour days every other week, so I have every other Friday off....which I love.

My husband is a Sargeant with the Thurstoun County Sheriff Office and he is also on the graveyard shift right now, so I can emphathize with the other night-owls on here. Ken's shifts change every 3 months, however his days off rotate weekly, so it makes it hard to plan too much in advance.

Ken plans to retire in 15 years and I told him, if he wasn't going to work everyday, neither am I......so we are in the process of making sure we are on the right track to make sure this happens. We are also contemplating on buying a duplex for a side business & tax right off, just another way to diversify I guess, we shall see. :new_shocked:

Other than that, we stay busy traveling & playing with our dog, Molly, cat, Sofie, and our minis.

What a fun thread, it's always interesting to me to learn about other people. :bgrin


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a stay at home mom... I also watch our fire chief's son full time.



:


----------



## runamuk (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a stay at home mom. I am in the proccess of opening a small specialty nursery devoted mainly to plants for japanese style landscaping. I also am growing a huge market garden this year as well. I am also showing 1 dog, and to raise money for that I do pet sitting on a limited basis for a few select clients.

I have had more jobs than most along with this being my 3rd business. I swore I wouldn't do it again but my plant habit has gotten out of hand so it is a natural fit plus I was raised doing the nursery landscape thing



: it is the family business and my dad keeps claiming I need to do this.



: 

In my spare time I also help lobby for the rights of animal owners, and animal welfare groups that are interested in protecting our right to own animals. The AR movement has declared war this year and almost every state has some sort of breed discriminatory legislation, limit laws, or mandatory spay neuter laws pending. Louisville passed a doozy of a pet act that is being fought in court to attempt to get it repealed.

Other than that I do not have a job or career.


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2007)

Before I got married 4.5 years ago, I mostly worked retail, last job was a bank teller which I liked but it didn't pay well enough for 37 mile roundtrip drive everyday, so I quit. Now, I help my husband with the ranch, we raise red angus beef cattle. [i have a BS in Range Science, so I'm now sort of using my degree, I just don't get paid for it.] I also started up a small in-home quilting supply business 4 years ago; it hellps with my quilting hobby and if it takes off it may help pay for the horses.


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2007)

My full time paying job is farrier. Most of the time I truly enjoy it. It pays the bills and the horse addiction. I also have husband and three kids at home along with 10 horses. All of us pitch in together for the horse work but I do the training and conditioning. We are currently breaking the shetland we have to ride and schooling a couple of large horses for fun.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I am a carpenter/contractor by trade. I run interior trim and hang doors in new houses after it's sheetrocked and before it's painted. Actually, I took off a year ago to have our last baby. So I guess I am a homemaker of two little ones right now. But I'm anxiously awaiting the day that I can go back to work. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I also have my builder's license but have only used it on a couple of occassions. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello everyone,

For the past 6 yrs I've been a full time mom, staying home. This is harder than when I use to work..



: In the fall I did get a job in an acct. dept for a medical supply co. But as some of you may remember, I was "let go" at my 90 days for someone with a degree.. Heard they where hiring back the grand daugther of the HR.. But just heard that they did try some one with an acct degree and she quit before 2 wks.. She couldn't handle it.. Before my 6 yrs full time stay at home job, I was a head teller/vault teller for a bank for 9 yrs.. I really loved my job and the customers, just not the people I worked for..Now that both kids are in school, as long as I can keep everyone healthy, I've been talking to hubby about looking for something that would work hrs wise.. Hubby keeps saying, just stay home as long as I can. It is so hard when they get sick and you don't have anyone for a back up sitter.. So I guess I am home with my two legged kids and my four legged kids as long as we can make it.. I am use to the money struggle, just wish it wasn't so bad some times.. Hubby still doesn't know what is going with work. If he looses his job, then job hunting I go. I just pray that if something bad happens where he works, we find him a job with set hrs, so I could work around him.. I am more of a people person, so it is hard staying home. I talk everyone's ears off now, including my mini's..



:



:

This is a very interesting topic.. Neat to see what everyone does..



:


----------



## Koko (Mar 9, 2007)

I do homework for a living. :no: I used to be the crazy neighborhood kid who covered an entire yard and then some with Love In A Mist. (It's not my fault I kill any other plant!) The stupid woodchipper guy (he doesn't make the cut for being a landscaper) killed off both main colonies, so now i'm busy making an attempt at over running the new yard. And then some.



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2007)

I love this thread!!!

I am a financial planner / money manager. My father and I have been business partners since 1995 and have a really nice office in Warrenton, VA and some wonderful administrative employees. I'm licensed as a stock broker and as a registered principal, which means I could go into a brokerage house and supervise the stock brokers and registered reps if I ever wanted a job I probably would not like (love working with clients). I'm also my father's supervisor in the eyes of the NASD! Though he does have the same licensing as I do.

Our clients are primarily 55+ and retired or nearly retired with $1M+ of liquid assets. Before I came to work with my father (from banking -- mortgage loan officer), most of his clients were small business owners and I started out handling the group health insurance plans for them. Then we eventually came to specialize in the affluent senior market. We live / work in one of the best areas in the Nation to be in the line or work and market we are in.

I love what I do!

Our website for informational purposes only is *www.smart-money.net*



Lots of financial calculators and articles are available on our website.

Now, I'm off to read what everyone else does



:



:



:


----------



## jdomep (Mar 9, 2007)

I work my tail off being a mom of 4 boys



: And for fun I was recently re-hired at a large auction firm (farm equip and building supplies) to be their CFO :bgrin I worked for him for years but baby boys just kept coming



: so I backed off only doing the web stuff from home. He asked me in Dec to come back (since everyone is in school now) for whatever $$/hour I wanted and I can do it from home so I couldn't say no LOL


----------



## mininik (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a Canine Stylist with my own home parlour. I also spend time working with and showing Miniatures.



:


----------



## Sanny (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmmm...this is interesting. I'm complicated.

Until four years ago, I worked full-time in the travel industry for airlines, tour companies and my last job as a regional sales manager for a major all-inclusive vacation resort chain in the Caribbean. I loved the job but spent a lot of time away from my family and traveling to and working in Jamaica, Turks & Caicos, Bahamas, Antigua and St. Lucia and it got harder and harder to be away from my family so much. In the fall of 2001 I had an accident in Jamaica and broke my neck, took time off for surgery and to recover and never went back to work full-time. My husband was getting busier and busier with his career and works long hours that are different every day. He is a full-time sports columnist for a newspaper, a member of a morning radio show which he gets up for at 4:30AM M-F and he does freelance TV commentary work and some freelance writing. He just completed a sports related book that will be released late summer or early fall. With all that we were at the point that it made more sense for me to be home full-time. We have four children ages 1, 5, 9 and 11 and have two foster children ages 15 and 17 and I work longer hours and I'm busier now with them than I ever was with any job I ever held. With school, homework, sports, activities, appointments, etc. I am on the go constantly.

I'd also been involved in cheerleading and dance all my life and was a Minnesota Vikings Cheerleader for eight years and coached the Minnesota Timberwolves Performance Team for three years. I now coach cheerleading at our high school which is a part-time year round job. These days, with spring tryouts, summer practices and summer camp, and cheerleaders for multiple sports in fall and winter sports seasons and competition cheerleading in the winter and early spring it never ends and I probably devote at least 10 hours a week to something cheerleading related. I have fun though and it helps keep me in shape.

I'd also had big horses all my life and after I broke my neck I was told I couldn't ride horses anymore and that was when I became interested in minis, got a couple, the whole family got involved - even my husband - and the entire family got involved in showing. It is an interest for the entire family, but because my husband works long hours and the kids have school and other activities, the daily horse care is one of my jobs too plus all the conditioning, training and show prep. We will probably be showing quite a few horses in driving and performance this year so I'm expecting so be spending several hours a day working with the horses. When school is out the kids will be more of a help but it still all comes back to me to organize and coordinate it all.


----------



## J&HMinis (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a Revenue Analyst for EMC Corporation.... I've been here for just about 7 years.... It's a pretty good job, but I'd love to just be able to "play" in the barn all day!!


----------



## Mijke (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi,

I've had several jobs in the past, but now I'm (I dont know how to exactly translate it) kind of a social worker for the Netherlands Justice department. I get orders from judges to help family's get a positive turn in life (families with financial and personal problems. Children are often abbused and/or neglected). We need to look after the childrens well-being. Sometimes we have to place them in other (foster)homes if things are to bad at their own homes.

And this summer, my hubby and me will realise a dream: we have bought a hotel in Scandinavia and will persue our lives there. We're looking forward to that! The miniatures will get a place there in our lives as well (we are both waaaaay to addicted to let them go).

So, if you have any plans on coming to beautifull Sweden: you're most welcome in our cosy hotel: www.hotelstorfors.com :saludando:


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a Bachelors-prepared Registered Nurse, and the Director of Surgical Services at our rural hospital.

I am also getting enrolled with Le Tourneau University, which has a local branch, to pursue my MBA.

Have any of you earned your MBA? If so, any advice on my chosen career path would be greatly appreciated. I'm very excited about going back to school!


----------



## Bassett (Mar 9, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: RETIRED :aktion033: :aktion033:

Husband in nursing home.






Live with son and grandchildren.



:

Have my 4 minis.



:

Get to love them all anytime I want.

Life couldn't be better, unless my husband was home with me and I had a little more money. :bgrin

Just enjoying life a day at a time and waithing for Spring.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2007)

Until Jan of this year I was employed full time at Andersen Windows. Dont miss the job but do miss the money. Now I am just trying to find something part time while I go to school full time. My study goal is a Masters to be counsler and possible(we will see after 6 years) going for 8 to be a full psyc.

Other then that when I am not busy im careing for somebodies animals.

I did try for a part time job, which unfortantly I didnt get. It would of been working at a psyc ward here in Cambridge.

So I may be seen around shows this year but not actually showing :no:

That said I love hearing your paramedic stories Adam.


----------



## Shawntelle (Mar 9, 2007)

I work full time in company taht leases out furnature. I am their marketing specialist, so I spend most of my days on the phone and in the office doing paper work and bringing clients into the store. Its an interesting job and you meet some really neat people. Its definatly not my calling, but it pays the bills for now.

I also do schooling through the University of Guleph (Ontario) online to get a diploma in Equine Science.

And Im planning on going away to University this fall(after Nationals of course, Im only 21 this year, just never decided to go to college/ University yet) and gt my degree in a Batcholor of Arts for History and possibly English as my majors (although my spelling has gone out the window since spell check  ) and eventually go to teachers college.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm retired (semi). I used to work at all the Ky. race tracks as a "Dealer". Now I only work the Keeneland meets in April and October. A "dealer", is the person behind the mutuel clerks that deals out their draws and takes their returns, or gets out the "big money", when someone hits a real big one! I love my job, love working with all the large money, and really wish I could take some of my work home with me! My job is something almost anyone could do, but not everyone can do it. Before I started this work,( have been doing this for about 20 years) I worked as office manager for several large T.B. Farms, and as Public Sales Coordinater for one of the largest TB sales company in the U.S. When I left that job, I worked for the same sales company during sales only, for about 16 years as a front person. That job would just take too long to describe!

Now I just stay at home while hubby ,who is also retired (not) goes to work each day as a long term substitute teacher. I am trying to find some sort of business to get into, as I am a people person, and really miss seeing people and talking to people on a daily basis. Neither of us feels we cannot live within a fixed income, and would like more flexibility. It could possibly be a small green house as I am a born and bred farm girl.


----------



## sundancer (Mar 9, 2007)

Love this topic! I have worked in law enforcement for 20 plus years. I was a dispatcher for 8 plus years for the state police and then went to the administrative side for the last 12 years. Currently I work for a municipal police department as the administrative assistant for the department.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll play!

I work full time in the financial services industry. I work for a large privately held company. I'm a limited partner. Boy, that sounds impressive, but it's not really that big of a deal. I don't do anything with people's money, I work in the information technology division as a project manager. I really used to be in love with it, but now that we've moved to a farm, have all the animals and all...well, IT isn't that interesting anymore. I do it now because it pays the bills!

My real joy comes out of showing the horses! It's soooo much work but I love it!



:

My husband is a stay at home husband and he does all the daily routine work around the barn/farm.


----------



## capall beag (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a mother! that is it!

I have 3 small kids 7,5,2.

I have a few minis a few ponies, a few dogs, a few goats and a few guinea pigs!

My hubby is the bread winner and I take care of everything else!

He is self employed and I do all his billing, taxes and paperwork.

I got my degree in Ecconomics, worked for a few years at Liberty Mutual on the Nationwide deployment team, changeover from Mac to IBM computers. Pretty much was bored to tears with it for the most part!

I am contemplating going to Nursing school, when my youngest starts school BUT really would just rather be in the barn with my critters!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## TMR (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a real neat topic. Have seen everyone post for years and always wondered who they were in their other life (non horse life).

I own and manage a Napa Auto Parts store (Treiber Auto Parts and Repair). I am the rarity in this business, being a female owner, as my husband has very little involvement in it. It is my baby and I enjoy it, even though some days I feel like I have 50 husbands



: My hubby works at a concrete plant and runs one of the satellite plants. We also farm and have a custom round baling business, mainly doing cornstalk baling, but also some alfalfa. We just recently moved into town to be closer to the store and I was dispersing my mini herd (however, didn't know how I would live without them). Then my hubby surprised me with finding a 7 acre pasture just 1.5 miles from my store that I pass by every day that he put a deposit down on. So now I own a pasture for the horses and can keep them, however it will be different from living with them, lots of sleeping in the tack room for foaling I suppose. Anyone who wants to get practice fencing can come on by in about 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## alongman (Mar 9, 2007)

It's so neat that I'm finally learning about all the people of Lil Beginnings! There are many of you that I've seen posting and reading about for the past while, but almost all of us have a life outside our much preferred equine areas.

I do think it's funny that several of you commented on "being only a mom/dad". IMO that's more of a job than any of the work that I will ever encounter while on the clock! God Bless you for doing that and keeping the youth exhibitors in full strength.

Keep 'em coming! i know there are more of you out there.


----------



## CKC (Mar 9, 2007)

I was hired as a file clerk at the age of 20. I moved up the ladder through the years to a junior accountant. I was with that company for 13 years when they sold out and let all of the accounting department go. I went to work for another company in their accounting department for three years. I was laid off last July. So my husband and I decided since I was pregnant with our second child at the time of getting laid off that I would just stay home and raise our children.

Since then my now 2 1/2 year old son who wasn't speaking much more than saying mommy and daddy..... now knows all of his alphabets, numbers from 1 to 10(can also count on his fingers 1 to 10).... is starting to write certain letters and knows mostly all of the primary colors.

Being laid off was a blessing.....................

It's funny though... I just got another call two days ago for someone that has gotten my name and wants to know if I'm interested in working. I've gotten more calls and offers since I was laid off. Amazing what can come your way when your not expecting it.

Kim


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 9, 2007)

Secretary to the principal at a high school and I love it! Best job I have ever had! :aktion033:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 9, 2007)

I was in the engineering field for 15 years (11 of that I designed automotive parts) but I couldn't handle the harassment anymore and left.

Now I'm working as a Vet Tech at a single-vet clinic that works on horses, dogs and cats.

I'm also heading back to school for my art!! I had my preliminary portfolio review yesterday and they said I won't need to do another review.....I'M IN!!!!


----------



## runamuk (Mar 9, 2007)

ForMyACDs said:


> I was in the engineering field for 15 years (11 of that I designed automotive parts) but I couldn't handle the harassment anymore and left.
> 
> Now I'm working as a Vet Tech at a single-vet clinic that works on horses, dogs and cats.
> 
> I'm also heading back to school for my art!! I had my preliminary portfolio review yesterday and they said I won't need to do another review.....I'M IN!!!!


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: HUGE CONGRATS :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## anoki (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a saddler, and make pretty much anything leather.

~kathryn


----------



## NyborFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

Lets see... Im an 18 year old full time college student. Im working on a double major in Fine Arts and a Teacher Certification for grades K-12. It is an overly insane major, Im taking 7 classes in the fall (regular semister is only 5!) Along with that I am a buissness woman with a self run/imployed buissness. Which is my art studio called Ghost Horse Studio. I love making art, preferably equine; hence the name. I do paint racecars for my sister's friends who race locally. I also have my studio TradeNamed under the state of New Hampshire (Im a very busy woman) My website is still in the works but you can visit it at Ghost Horse Studio On the side I also house/pet sit for a select few people in my area. Which is super fun, expecially when there are animals. Along with all that (yes there is more



: ) I am an oncall busser at a local inn where my mum works. I may be 18 but Im a busy person with lots of goals.

Not to count that Im a "mommy" to a 12 year old mini gelding who I love to peices and he loves me



: He's my inspiration for a lot of my art.


----------



## jess (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a vet tech and also train horses in my non-existant free time. I work mostly with horses with behavior problems. I also foster for Boxer rescue and our local humane society. I take in the dogs with behavior and aggression issues and try to make them placeable as a last resort before they are euthinized, I also do wildlife rehab and last but certainly not least I'm Mom to a beautiful 5 year old Rachel who keeps me on my toes....


----------



## stormo41 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a student looking for a job!!!!! lol

I graduated from highschool last year and I went back this year to take a co-op at a photography studio and I started that second semester, so I have only been there a couple of weeks so far. I want to be a photographer and do some freelance stuff right now but don't make any money yet. I am looking for a part time job but it's hard to find one here that has nothing to do with fast food or a green house.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 9, 2007)

I scheduled the corporate aircraft and coodinated the flights/trips for the top executives of

a major chemical company....until our son was born six years ago. I never dreamed I'd want

to stay home with a baby, but after he was born all I did was cry when I thought about leaving him at the

daycare we had previously lined up. I waited 43 years to have him and I didn't want to miss a thing!

So.....I have been a stay at home mom for the past six years. Every time we drive past the

airport which my son now finds so fascinating he wants to hear about how mom thought taking

care of him was so much more important than going back to her job at the "exciting" airport.

As for me, I sure don't miss the stress of catering to my prima-donna clientele...of course,

now I have to answer to my little "boss" 24/7!




:

Shelley


----------



## luvmycritters (Mar 10, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]What a great thread! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

I was a bakery manager through my twenty's and early thirty's - I loved that job. Did every thing from hiring, ( sometimes firing ) payroll, ordering, pricing and murchandising of product, ect.

Then I left the big city life to move north to a tiny little town where every one knows every one. For the last five years I have been the prep cook for a 111 year old supper club. The pay is not the greatest ( ok - it's pathetic ) but this is also a job that I love. I make my own hours and work solo, not another person in the whole building. ( And you know what that meens - know one looking over my shoulder and I can listen to my own radio station! ) Life is good! :lol:

Lori


----------



## nootka (Mar 10, 2007)

Another stay-at-home mom.

I have three boys. My husband is a commercial fisherman out of Alaska (like the ones you see on Deadliest Catch/Deadliest Season), and here off the Oregon/Washington coasts. Hard to work a schedule around that, and so staying home works best for me since he is gone for a few months at a time part of the year.

It is a lot of work, but I love it, and would not trade it for anything. I do kind of miss the relationships and experiences of being out working, but not as much as I would miss my babies.

I also have the horses, and it's nice to be able to be here all day long for them as a "benefit" of my "job."

Liz M.


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 10, 2007)

Great hearing from everyone so far.

Years ago i loved saddle training horses and watching them learn to trust and feeling their minds figuring out what was asked of them. After a few bumps and a little age on my part i put that life aside. My love is the Arabian Horse. But i sure was able to enjoy a lot of wonderful horses during that time.

I also worked as an electrical/hydraulic assembler of lift equipment for forklifts and independent moving. Yes i have seen my share of hydraulic fluid showers! Retired early from the factory as we also have a farm with Belgian Draft Horses and beef cattle along with the Miniature Horses. Raised my 3 kids and finished raising hubbys 3 kids too. Have 10 grandkids. Life is good.


----------



## wantminimore (Mar 10, 2007)

I used to work at a seafood plant and worked the kids school schedule so I was home when they had no school but about 3 yrs ago now I think, they let a bunch of us go. After that I painted for my BF who is a carpenter/contractor and I also do his books. Things got slow with the painting so I went to work at a day care that I had worked at years ago but it was taking up to much of my time, lol :bgrin so I quit that job. Now i'm back to painting and things have picked up, i've got 7 ceilings to start on next week yippee!!!

Leslie


----------



## sedeh (Mar 10, 2007)

It's more like "what do I do to support my habit?". I'm an RN and I work in the emergency dept. I've been a RN for 27 years and in the ER for 23 of them. It has supported my various "horsey" habits for years! :bgrin


----------



## bcody (Mar 10, 2007)

I used to be a surgical scrub nurse on the cardiac team at a Boston hospital. When I wasn't in the OR, I was an assistant instructor at a martial arts school (I have a 2nd degree black belt.) For the past four years I have been a stay at home mom to my two kids ages 6 and 4 and do some photography on the side. I love being home with my kids!


----------



## alongman (Mar 10, 2007)

I think it's kind of funny..... we all refer to our jobs as a way to support our horses. To heck with supporting ourselves, we come second, to our many families of 2- and 4-legged children.



:aktion033:


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Mar 10, 2007)

Guess you could say I have a sweet job!!! I work at a candy factory, Nestle's, been there for almost 34 years now, I run the machines that make Goobers, Raisinets and Buncha Crunch.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 10, 2007)

This so cool to read about so many varied jobs!

Larry used to be a high school teacher. I used to be an editor for a newspaper. Then, we both owned and operated a landscaping business in Portland, OR.

More recently, Larry has been a livestock transporter - specializing in miniature horses, mini donkeys, ponies, llamas, and alpacas. He also now is the Retail Sales Manager for the Sun River Observatory.

After the landscaping, I fell into the Antique business -- working in a local shop and becoming a partner until we all got smart and started doing more of our sales via the internet.

Owning and breeding our horses is a full-time "business" and PASSION, with a parttime income for both of us.

The most important "job" and passion for both of us has to be as parents.

MA


----------



## minih (Mar 11, 2007)

I am a wife and mom to two children. Our son is turning 26 this month and lives in another state. Our daughter 18, lives at home with us and is as addicted to mini's as we are. In fact we got "into" mini's because of her---ha ha we have been just as consumed as she is. My husband and I own a jewelry store in a town with the population of about 6400, where he works full time. I work at the local school district as the bookkeeper full time. We have a small farm on 5 acres with 19 mini's, 1 donkey, 3 cats, and 3 dogs. We love to show, having around 6 horses now on our show string last year and this year. Life is full, sometimes too much....but oh well isn't that why we are here? To live? :bgrin


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 11, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I am a Police Officer for the State of Colorado. Working split shifts at the moment, days and swings



: [/SIZE]

I've been a law enforcement Officer since 1998.

I will be swapping hats soon though :bgrin Bill and I will be moving to our house in Florida as soon as our house sells here in Colorado and we will be starting [SIZE=12pt]our [/SIZE] miniature horse transport business



: I've also been in the equine industry for 38 years breeding, showing, training and in my younger years as a riding instructor for english equitation on the flat and over fences. Love my beasties



: Can't wait to be able to show at all the great shows in Florida. Ocala is only 30 or so mile from our house :aktion033:


----------



## MBennettp (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll play too. For many years I was store manager of a fast food restaurant then moved to training manager which meant training managers and district managers for stores. Then I changed to loss prevention manager and my job changed to finding the person responsible and taking care of the problem. I hated the loss prevention job because even though I was trained to find who the responsible party was, they decided it was more cost effective to just have me fire everyone and hire and train new crews. I hated firing people that were not doing anything wrong.

Then, we purchased a small cookie shop in a mall and expanded it to a bakery deli. We also purchased the fast food restaurant that I used to manage. 3 years ago, it got to be more than I could handle and we closed both businesses.

I then went back to work for the retail store that was my first job. I started as a stocker-cashier and now am the assistant manager of one of their larger stores. I love this job, I can come home after work and forget about the store. My hubby and I have talked it over and agree that I would rather stay assistant manager rather than have to worry about the business all the time.

I also take care of my parents on the weekends. Nearly every spare minute is spent with the horses. They help me keep my sanity!

I recently built a barn for my babies and am still working on it as time permits. I'm pretty proud of myself for building the barn, I couldn't even drive a nail without bending it when I started and right now it is at 6 stalls and I plan to expand it this summer. I built the entire thing with re-cycled lumber and tin and it cost me less than $300. I can now swing a hammer with the best of them.

Mary


----------



## alongman (Mar 11, 2007)

With all the talented people within our "horsey" community, we could just start our own little world and have all the bases covered.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2007)

alongman said:


> With all the talented people within our "horsey" community, we could just start our own little world and have all the bases covered.


I have often thought kind of the same thing, how through the network of horse people, just about all the professions and trades are covered



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 12, 2007)

My business card says I'm a Senior Process Engineer for a major oil company, but I don't feel senior



:

Currently, I support Liquefied Natural Gas facilities around the world in places including Trinidad, Australia, Equatorial Guinea, and Egypt.

I also do my best to be a good wife, mother of a 12 yr-old boy, and care for the 17 horses running around my place at the moment. Two on marestare



: Life is definitely busy around our house especially, when I'm traveling! Thankfully, my international travel will be slowing down after June 1 which should give me more time with my family and horses.


----------



## Greystone (Mar 12, 2007)

I have been working with a financial planner for the last 2 years and love it. Use to day trade before the .com's busted and am one of those people who enjoy watching Squawk Box. Just got my license to sell life, disability and long-term care and am also enjoying this. I am not very good at "selling" products but when someone approaches me and we fulfill the need I really feel good. Looking to get securities licensed as soon as I find a replacement for the office work.


----------



## Relic (Mar 12, 2007)

To be honest l have never worked a day in my life...after school and a degree l was lucky enough to be able to bum around because l had inheritated some rental apartments so always had some money. When l married my present spouse of 30 years now he made it clear he didn't want any wife of his working while someone else took care of the kids. No problem for me but when l got lonely and bored he took it upon himself to get a couple of minis to fill my days and after that l was hooked and still am. Both the kids are now adults pushing towards there thirties one is still head over heels in love with the minis and shows and does a lot of the upkeep the other never once had an interest from birth but does horsesit now a days when we go to shows. lf l could go back l wouldn't change a thing...okay maybe on some days the husband. l have always gotten along with myself so never had a need to be with others which l am also thankful for..:bgrin


----------



## Al B (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been in IT for 45 years. Started way back in the old days when we punched little holes in cardboard cards and ran them thru mechanical monsters. I used to tell people I dated Grace Hopper but that analogy has long since lost its humor.

Today I order a few circuits for the Wide Area Network but mostly I'm just the token old guy in the office. Every day I beg them to give me a package and put me out to pasture but they just keep giving me raises and bonuses and telling me what a great job I'm doing. I'll probably die sitting here in my little cubicle looking busy.

Occasionally my 33 year old boss will ask me for my opinion but not often.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW!m Grace Hopper? I thought I was an oldie in IT, but you got me beat there! I do have to confess I still have a deck of punch cards in my desk drawer though.



:


----------



## CAM (Mar 13, 2007)

This is great to hear what everyone does. What a diverse group! I have been a dental hygienist for 12 years but consider myself the CEO of our home. :bgrin With contractors coming and going, kids to take to and from school (one goes to school an hour away!), gymnastics, soccer, basketball, horses, dogs, cats....I also help with the books for our two dental offices (my husband is a dentist) and fill in as office manager, dental hygienist and dental assistant (I went to school for that too) as needed, so I definitely keep busy. My nickname from friends is the Energizer Bunny as I find it difficult to sit still for long.


----------



## minimule (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been "out" on a medical leave for over 2 years now but when I DO work, I am a Senior level Maintenance Techinician at Intel. I'm the one that makes sure the Lithography machines are up and running to best of thier ability. If they break down, I'm the first they would call.

On the side, I've been doing my woodburning and if I could get any spare time, I'm learning the art of Scrimshaw.


----------



## Humhill (Mar 13, 2007)

Lets see, in the past I've taught high school, worked in a dentist office, fixed copiers...

But now, I'm a bank teller. Well, only been one for about 3 weeks. I'm technically still in training, but when I'm done with that part (end of next week) I'll be a roving teller (kinda like a substitute). Not really looking forward to some of the places I may have to travel, but they pay mileage, so...

Also thinking about starting dog grooming on the side...


----------



## SpeedyD (Mar 13, 2007)

_ Ok here goes, I've read all the occupations and no one does what I do. I work in a glass factory, being a quality control inspector, don't want the beer bottles to go out the door with a defect. Its rotating shifts, which is rough, 7 days a week, and every week is different, right now i'm on midnight shift, tonight is the last night and on Friday i will go on day shift for 7 days, but to keep my sanity i have my minis and one old quarterhorse stallion, who is our big baby, lol. My hubby is retired on disability, in fact he used to make the bottles that i inspect, and we also have custody of our 11 year old granddaughter, never thought we'd be raising another child, but wouldn't have it any other way. So that's what I do, everyone has interesting jobs, and it looks like we all keep ourselves busy and the one common thread, minis _


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2007)

Greystone said:


> I have been working with a financial planner for the last 2 years and love it. Use to day trade before the .com's busted and am one of those people who enjoy watching Squawk Box. Just got my license to sell life, disability and long-term care and am also enjoying this. I am not very good at "selling" products but when someone approaches me and we fulfill the need I really feel good. Looking to get securities licensed as soon as I find a replacement for the office work.


It sounds like we do much the same thing



: Keep in mind with the securities licensing, if you want, you can go for a series 6 at first which is less studying (a little easier) than the 7. The 6 lets you sell packaged products (mutual funds, variable annuities...). It won't let you sell individual stocks. I started with my 6 and found the 7 (and then te 24) to be a lot harder and for "most" of what I actually DO for clients, the 6 covers the majority of it... Of course, I'm talking about MY capacity to learn, not yours, but there were parts of the 24 that had me in tears trying to "learn" them and a couple things nearly as frustrating with the 7.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Hubby and I have our own Portable Welding business, I take care of the paperwork end, he gets the welding end.....That gives me a chance to be home with my animals, and my daughter.....right now this time of year my official job is "Mare Starer" seems like that is all I am getting done right now.....



: *


----------



## Slinkky (Mar 13, 2007)

I work for a Medical Device company. We make Heart Transplant Machines and various other medical devices. I work in the Quality Assurance department shuffling paper work to keep ISO and FDA happy.

I have had minis for about 8 yrs. I enjoy playdays and some competitive driving. I am trying my hand at designing a hazard for an upcoming CDE. I have judged a few hazards in the past and really enjoy it. I have found my nitch!!


----------



## alongman (Mar 13, 2007)

I couldn't wait to get home from work today so that I could get caught back up!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 16, 2007)

I am a paramedic in North Georgia.


----------



## alongman (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow....another paramedic! I was beginning to think I was the only one crazy enough to live that life.


----------

